# You guys aren't really gonna keep Toine...



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Are you?


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

He's gonna shimmy us into the postseason.

:smoothcriminal:


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Well, why not? He is not a bad player afterall (and is way better than Cardinal), period. Not to mention that his expiring contract is a nice trade bait to have.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

The Grizzlies should just hold on to Walker's expiring, do the Lowry-for-Kleiza deal everyone has been talking about, and then sign a FA C.

PG: Mike Conley Jr....Javaris Crittenton
SG: O.J. Mayo...Marko Jaric...Greg Buckner
SF: Rudy Gay...Linas Kleiza
PF: Darrell Arthur...Hakim Warrick...Antoine Walker
C: Marc Gasol...Darko Milicic...FA Center

They'll have about $20 million in cap next season and another high lotto pick.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

^ You forgot Marc Gasol.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Darko is still in the league?


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Antoine is coming in for a physical and a mental (to see where his head is at). If he seems like he wants to continue to have an NBA career, he will be on the roster. If not, he will be sent home to collect his checks and he will be used in a trade or waived after the deadline.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

MemphisX said:


> Antoine is coming in for a physical and a mental (to see where his head is at). If he seems like he wants to continue to have an NBA career, he will be on the roster. If not, he will be sent home to collect his checks and he will be used in a trade or waived after the deadline.


And that's the way it should be handled. He won't distract anyone since he is not a bad person and that is the only concern.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Dissonance19 said:


> ^ You forgot Marc Gasol.


Fixed.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

croco said:


> And that's the way it should be handled. He won't distract anyone since he is not a bad person and that is the only concern.


Exactly. Toine might be lazy, annoying and possibly gay, but he does seem to be a generally good guy.

Far from a cancer, so no reason really to cut him when he's expiring.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

NewAgeBaller said:


> Exactly. Toine might be lazy, annoying and *possibly gay*, but he does seem to be a generally good guy.
> 
> Far from a cancer, so no reason really to cut him when he's expiring.


:laugh:


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

And Grizzlies waived Antoine today:

http://www.nba.com/grizzlies/news/grizzlies_waive_forward_antoine_walker-081218.html


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

:no:


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

nooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

A source has reported the Toine kept 95% of his salary. :cheers:


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

95% of 9.3 million....damn Antoine good job.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Antoine'll be laughing right now, that's a nice pick-up. I still think he has something in him to be a good role-player.


----------

